# Playing music in shop



## Howitzer (23 Nov 2009)

What's the deal with regards to playing music in a shop, do you have to pay both IMRO and PPI?

[broken link removed]
http://www.imro.ie/


----------



## mathepac (23 Nov 2009)

The short answer is Yes - IIRC, PPI if it's broadcast over the airwaves, IMRO if played to a "live audience" in an entertainment venue (disco, club, dance, pub), shop, shopping centre, lift, etc

Once you pay the agreed fee you get a certificate and a sticker for the premises concerned.


----------



## jhegarty (23 Nov 2009)

Just buy a cd of royalty free music. Then you don't have to pay anyone.


----------



## Howitzer (23 Nov 2009)

Uhm, isn't that, more or less, the same? Why are there 2 public(?) bodies doing what appears to be the same thing?

Do you have to pay both if you just play the radio, or just play cds?


----------



## Howitzer (23 Nov 2009)

jhegarty said:


> Just buy a cd of royalty free music. Then you don't have to pay anyone.


What constitues "royalty free" - Bach and Mozart?


----------



## jhegarty (23 Nov 2009)

Howitzer said:


> What constitues "royalty free" - Bach and Mozart?




It's music that has gone out of copyright, so yes Bach and Mozart would be the sort of thing.


----------



## Berni (23 Nov 2009)

jhegarty said:


> It's music that has gone out of copyright, so yes Bach and Mozart would be the sort of thing.


 
Just because the original is out of copyright, doesn't mean that it is automatically fair game. 
Particular arrangements or performances of the work can also be copyrighted, so you would need to check the particular cd you plan to use.


----------



## Caveat (23 Nov 2009)

Playing the radio might solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Howitzer (23 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Playing the radio might solve a lot of problems.


Don't you still have to pay both bodies even if you only use the radio?


----------



## DB74 (23 Nov 2009)

From FAQ's on IMRO site

_If commercially produced sound recordings (CDs, tapes or records) are being used as a means of entertainment, a licence from the record manufacturers is required. This organisation is known as Phonographic Performance (Ireland) Limited (PPI). Therefore, in the case of, say, discothèques, a licence is required from IMRO to authorise the public performance of the music and a second licence is required from PPI to authorise the use of the sound recordings. Royalties for the music are paid to composers and royalties from the sound recordings are paid to the record manufacturers. _


----------



## MarysCross (25 Nov 2009)

Playing music when putting customers on hold is also covered.


----------



## Bluebells (26 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Playing the radio might solve a lot of problems.



 This may well be an Urban Myth, but was it not just playing a radio that started the whole thing?

In the US some years ago, a singer heard himself on the radio in the barber shop where he was having his hair cut, and realised that the owner was using the radio to entertain his customers, and should be paying royalties.


----------



## emaol (26 Nov 2009)

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055485862&page=1

This thread on boards.ie explains all in detail.
Would appear that there is very little wriggle-room apart from not playing any music or creating it yourself.


----------



## gianni (27 Nov 2009)

Howitzer said:


> Uhm, isn't that, more or less, the same? Why are there 2 public(?) bodies doing what appears to be the same thing?


 
I doubt that they are public bodies.


----------

